# Bolero 680FB upgrade the chassis?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible to upgrade the Chassis?
Can anyone please advise?

TIA

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve AFAIK, the upgrade has to be requested at time of order or before registration. 
All motorhomes delivered on the maxi chassis (which I think is the Bolero base) will be plated and registered at 3850kg free.
Otherwise I think a fee of £250 has been mentioned on MHF before.

Cheers Dave :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave

Any concrete answers?

Is it the Maxi Chassis?

TIA

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Hi Steve

It is not possible to upgrade the X250 cabs.

Regards
Kath


----------

